# Fall splits



## Jamesdenny

I am wanting to do a fall split right after honey harvest has anybody had any luck with this late if split?


----------



## odfrank

I can split in October in my zone.


----------



## Jamesdenny

Well I'm in Indiana and I'm just going to try it see what happens


----------



## Vance G

Jamesdenny said:


> Well I'm in Indiana and I'm just going to try it see what happens


 read the material at mdasplitter.com. it works. My honey flow ends late July or sooner if it doesn't rain. A queen pulled anytime now will not materially change the population until the flow is over. I can pull the queen and a small split, get my increase and a honey crop.


----------



## Bee Nut

Just to clarify, you want to split after you harvest your fall flow? So, early October-ish? If that is the case, even in Evansville it's too late. There will not be enough time or resources to establish a good overwintering population. Even if it's mid September, if you wait until after the fall flow, you've waited too late- IMHO. I would split prior to fall flow and let them use the incoming pollen and nectar to build up a strong population and resources that will be available through winter. it sounds like you've made up your mind to try it. Keep us posted on how it works out.


----------



## Jamesdenny

Ok thanks!


----------



## Jamesdenny

I was thinking mid July I did 3 spring splits and all where successful which I didn't think would April weather...lol I have just been reading about advantages of fall splits.


----------



## Bee Nut

July should be no problem at all.


----------



## Jamesdenny

Thanks


----------

